# Scammed out of Gear



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Now realise Canada is a big place, but its a small world, so thought i'd post this;
I was scammed out of a pickup and a pedal off a trade from a forum Ive belonged to for a couple of years-the Seymour Duncan forum. Theres this dude who lives in northern Ontario, and Just incase he comes on this forum look out for him. His name is MITCH MCCAAN. hE LIVES IN VAL CARON ONTARIO.2223 lAURENTIAN CRES."SonofaMitch" was his handle ON THE sEYMOUR dUNCAN fORUM , and he's scammed others besides me Ive found out later. He'll get on a forum, make a cpl of good fiath deals, then scam something and split. Everyone at Seymour duncan knows he's a thief now. He does play live ther in NO. Ontario. Im offering a reward for someone to help me bring down this punk. I do have his addy, and I might take a vacation to ontario this summer and knock his teeth out.
Heres a neck he was selling;









aND hERES HIS GEAR..JUST IN CASE HE RIPPED SOME OF IT OFF ALSO;









i HAVE ALL DOCUMANTATION OF OUR AGRREMENT IN WRITING WHICH HE SKIPPED OUT ON. tHANKS


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sudbury RCMP is here
Might want to fIx thE ALL CAPS tHiNg thoUGH...
Just a thought.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Sudbury RCMP is here
> Might want to fIx thE ALL CAPS tHiNg thoUGH...
> Just a thought.


Thank you. Ill give it a go! I appreciate it.Don't know what if all theyd be willing to do, but I'll try. Yeah, about the caps I was getting emotional! Thanks again.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Man why are people such douche bags!:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*SonofaMitch*



gerald guerrero said:


> Now realise Canada is a big place, but its a small world, so thought i'd post this;
> I was scammed out of a pickup and a pedal off a trade from a forum Ive belonged to for a couple of years-the Seymour Duncan forum. Theres this dude who lives in northern Ontario, and Just incase he comes on this forum look out for him. His name is MITCH MCCAAN. hE LIVES IN VAL CARON ONTARIO.2223 lAURENTIAN CRES."SonofaMitch" was his handle ON THE sEYMOUR dUNCAN fORUM , and he's scammed others besides me Ive found out later. He'll get on a forum, make a cpl of good fiath deals, then scam something and split. Everyone at Seymour duncan knows he's a thief now. He does play live ther in NO. Ontario. Im offering a reward for someone to help me bring down this punk. I do have his addy, and I might take a vacation to ontario this summer and knock his teeth out.
> Heres a neck he was selling;
> 
> ...


Hey I know this tool...........I went to school with him at Cambrian and for a bit at Laurentian. I never knew he was a thief. Tell you what, If I see him I'll punch him in the teeth for you.Val Caron is just a few minutes from me.


----------

